# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D Printing related Kickstarter that's NOT a money grab!  Multi Spool Filament Stand

## lightshinelt

I have some great Minecraft related rewards for supporting my Kickstarter. Please check it out and share with your friends! 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ref=nav_search

----------


## Feign

Hello, lightshinelt and welcome.  This does look like quite a useful stand, and at a decent price.

We have a specific forum here for self-promotion of Kickstarters and other hardware sales, and this is better suited for there, so I'll just go ahead and move it now.  :Wink:

----------


## crowbar

Any reason why you went the kickstarter route instead of building a few at a time and selling them?

----------


## lightshinelt

> Hello, lightshinelt and welcome.  This does look like quite a useful stand, and at a decent price.
> 
> We have a specific forum here for self-promotion of Kickstarters and other hardware sales, and this is better suited for there, so I'll just go ahead and move it now.



Thank you so much!  I'm new here and did not see this portion of the forum!  Sorry for the misplacement.  

-Jared

----------


## lightshinelt

> Any reason why you went the kickstarter route instead of building a few at a time and selling them?


I will build a few at a time and sell them after the KS, but I like the reward system and I have a few cool rewards that I wanted people who are not into 3D printing to be able to see as well.  I have a lot of people wanting some of my items and this gives me a way to say "Hey, you can go here to support my Kickstarter and get what you want while supporting what I really enjoy doing.  In hindsight, Ebay or Amazon would have probably been easier but would have taken a while to get a feel for the market.  

-Jared

----------

